# Pepper at 6 months...



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Pepper was 6 months old yesterday so here are some pictures of her. She is 15" tall (but she's not that keen on the tape measure so this isn't very accurate!) and weighs 8.3Kg.

She's just adorable - she loves everyone she meets and has to lick them to prove it!

She needs a bit of a haircut be we are a bit nervous! I think I'm going to have to give in and get her face trimmed but hopefully can leave the rest of her!










Just chillin'



















She needs a bit more muscle tone to stop her legs sliding on the tiles!

Happy half birthday Pepper!
H
x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pepper is gorgeous and the photos are lovely. We have trimmed Beau's face with thinning scissors as she couldn't see but we have kept her coat the same as Pepper's as love the long teddy bear look. Beau is almost one and still does the splits on a tiled floor


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy half birthday Pepper, you are gorgeous


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Shes so lovely dx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely pictures and Pepper is beautiful!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving little Pepper
I have High Gloss tiles in my Kitchen and hall and Betty slips all over the place...if you trim the fur between their pads and around their paws it helps somewhat.....you can also buy paw wax to stop them slipping ( believe it or not!!) but haven't tried it..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Definitely a shaggy version of Millie. 

I'm 100% going to grow Millie's fur back in. I think Pepper is similar to Millie in as much as, if you do get her cut she will go darker. The white is on the ends. Its quite a shock to start with. For you not for them.

Colin - never heard of paw wax, will take a look into it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pepper I can't see you under all that fluff   ha ha ha Peek-A-Cockapoo... pretty girl  

Lovely update .. oh 6 months old already .. time is going to quick and I am getting older grrrr .. My Picnic is 6 months at the end of the week ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She's beautiful, such pretty colouring.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She looks so soft and flumpy! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking all grown up now Pepper, gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

She is a fabulous colour - wow


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness is she ever adorable!!! love the way she is sitting on the tiles!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness looking at Pepper is like looking at a photo of Luna only Pepper is in black and white and Luna in sepia. They have the same shape face, coat type..everything!!!!!

Needless to say, she's gorgeous x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

She's beautiful - what a lovely coat !


----------

